# GERMANY - FIFA Women's World Cup 2011



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

The FIFA Women's World Cup 2011 will be the sixth instance of the FIFA Women's World Cup, 
the quadrennial international women's football world championship tournament. It has been 
scheduled to take place between 26 June and 17 July 2011, and it will be held in Germany 
which won the right to host the event in October 2007.


Sixteen teams will compete at the World Cup finals. Two-time defending world champions 
Germany have automatically qualified as the host nation. Other national teams began 
qualification in their continental confederations in 2009 and 2010.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*9 stadiums*

Berlin , Olympiastadion , 73,067 seats





















Frankfurt , Commerzbank Arena (Waldstadion) , 48,837 seats





















Monchengladbach , Borussia Park , 45,860 seats





















Leverkusen , BayArena , 29,708 seats





















Wolfsburg , Volkswagen Arena , 26,062 seats





















Dresden , Glücksgas Stadion (Rudolf Harbig Stadion) , 25,582 seats





















Sinsheim , Rhein Neckar Arena , 25,515 seats





















Augusburg , Impuls Arena , 24,461 seats





















Bochum , Ruhrstadion , 20,556 seats






















if you want to see more pictures of FIFA Women's World Cup Stadiums including World major stadiums , Please visit below URL.


http://cafe.daum.net/stade/5BIE/96


----------



## 94rocket (Jan 20, 2011)

Great! Congratulations other world Cup for Germany (Now of the women), and the stadiums so awesome and beautiful.


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

After a while getting into the swing. Womens football in England has grown dramatically. 

Before 2007 England hardly developed or took note of the women's side of the game. In 2007 they reached the Quarter Finals of the World Cup.

In 2009 they got the final of the European Championships but lost to Germany. 

In their qualifying group for this tournament they 

Won 7 and drew 1. 

Scoring 30 and conceeding just 2. 

In their last 2 warm up matches

They've beaten

United States 2-1 (Number 1 in the world)
Sweden 2-0 (Number 5 in the world)

Fingers crossed they can do well in Germany


----------



## Botoxx (May 31, 2010)

That's great, we discovered the biggest german stadiums in 2006 and with this event, we will discover in details lower capacity stadiums. Il like Bayarena and Wolfsburg design for instance. Rhein Neckar Arena is nice too

I hope France will be candidate for this tournament in 2019 too, we ve got lot nice 25-30 000 stadiums under construction or already finished like MMArena


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

The stadiums are already a reason to watch it. Nice to see Frankfurt here. Hope I can catch some interesting matches.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*2011 FIFA Women's World Cup begins tomorrow*


----------



## mshrus (Mar 4, 2011)

Stadiums for FIFA Women's World Cup 2011:
http://stadiums.at.ua/publ/stadiony_germanii/stadiums_women_wc_2011/8-1-0-162


----------



## Kevin_01 (Apr 29, 2009)

Nigéria 0-1 France :banana:


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Germany - Canada 2-1 (attendance: 73,680 in Berlin)


----------



## vadin (Dec 22, 2005)

I just saw the Germany-Canada match today. Wow! The Olympiastadion is a beautiful stadium. What a timeless, classic piece of art!


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

And what a goal by Canada!


----------



## 94rocket (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulation for Germany and Sorry for Canada.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Great game. Love getting my football fix


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Das Ziel von 74'000 von flierfy auf Flickr


Am Marathontor von flierfy auf Flickr


IMG_9471 von flierfy auf Flickr


Go Canada Go von flierfy auf Flickr


TV Präsenz von flierfy auf Flickr


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Einmarsch der Mannschaften von flierfy auf Flickr


Welle der Begeisterung von flierfy auf Flickr


Die Ostkurve will den nächsten Stern von flierfy auf Flickr


Volles Haus von flierfy auf Flickr


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

I saw opening ceremony.It's amaizing how many people in Germany were on stadium to see women football.As for the game...I can't watch women football just like women box.


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

good to see how the womens game is getting more notice, to be honest i didn't expect the olympistadion to be packed out like that! but very impressive, nice to see another tournament in my favourite country deutschland! XD


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

A decent crowd of 21'859 in Dresden as well. The US-Girls are rather well supported I can tell you.


Anstoss von flierfy auf Flickr


Erste Halbzeit von flierfy auf Flickr


----------



## Kevin_01 (Apr 29, 2009)

France 4-0 Canada
Germany 1-0 Nigeria


----------



## 94rocket (Jan 20, 2011)

United State 3 - 0 Colombia.


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Videos*

USA : North Korea


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

The stadium atmosphere is good.
Thank you Germany.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Hope Solo :drool:

And today...this happened:






:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

^^

Well played, young lassie, well played.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Women's football has been developing a lot. Powerhouses like Brazil that once shun it now have pretty competitive teams.

Hopefully around 2023 they will have 32 teams on the women's w.c. as well.

Something I'd like to have changes it that women's w.c. be he held one year before the male competition, not one year after.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

^^There´s the Confederations cup stealing attentions...

Indeed the level is high now...teams like Germany, Brazil, England, Norway had a lot of difficulties to beat their rivals on the first matches. And I think the number of teams will already be higher on the next WC


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

I was in the stadium on sunday, I could see this^^ from a distance of 120 metres:nuts:

I guess the referee had a problem like this guy:


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Quarterfinals*

England : France
Germany : Japan

Sweden : Australia
USA : Brazil


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

The three lionesses have the same problem as the three lions:

---the penalty shoot out at a World Cup ----

England - France 5-6 (1-1 e.t., 4-5 shoot out)


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

:banana: :banana:

France beat England !!!

well done!

This world cup is spectacular!! more than the one last year in south africa


----------



## Berlin. (Oct 14, 2010)

So sad, that germany lost!!


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

hno: noooooooooooooooooo england are out !


----------



## sonucool4u (Jul 10, 2011)

thats nice, thanks!


----------



## Kevin_01 (Apr 29, 2009)

Laurence2011 said:


> hno: noooooooooooooooooo england are out !


France deserves to be in semi final


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

i agree 

They were more offensive imo .

But guys don't you think this women world cup is quite exciting to watch rather the actual copa america (which is the more boring level of play seen for a long time) or even the last year world cup in SA?

I don't compare them in absolute way but women play more that guys last years :uh:


----------



## Botoxx (May 31, 2010)

It's very sad for Germany being eliminated so early for its "own" world cup
Especially when you see all the passion since day one

And it's a double sanction since german girls won't go to OG 2012

I hate this system with a competition qualifying for next one.

Im looking forward to watching USA vs Brazil, the tournament is opener with Germany out


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Germany : Japan*


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Axelferis said:


> But guys don't you think this women world cup is quite exciting to watch rather the actual copa america (which is the more boring level of play seen for a long time) or even the last year world cup in SA?
> 
> I don't compare them in absolute way but women play more that guys last years :uh:


I don´t always agree with you but I totally go with you in this point. I´ve being watching both tournaments because they have live [legal] streams available and Copa America can be classified in one word: boring. Two actually:...extremely boring.

USA vs Brazil today...wow!! Hope Solo :bow:

Alex Morgan :drool:


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

Axelferis said:


> i agree
> 
> They were more offensive imo .
> 
> ...




gotta agrees with u man, this year's copa has been pretty lacklustre, too many 0-0's no exciting play, and there's the likes of brazil and argentina around! 
hopefully CA 2015 in brazil will be better, nice stadiums an all off the back of the world cup. :cheers:


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Andre_idol said:


> USA vs Brazil today...wow!! Hope Solo :bow:


Don't forget to direct your praise to Rapinoe, Wambach and all the other field players. They were one player down for 60 min and fought back from one goal down. Scoring in the 122nd minute is a demonstration of a remarkable physical and mental strength.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

I wanted to face Germany in the finals.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Semifinals*

13 July 2011 , 18:00 , France : United States (Borussia-Park, Mönchengladbach)

13 July 2011 , 20:45 , Japan : Sweden (Commerzbank-Arena, Frankfurt)


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Absolutely amazing event in every way. A superb platform for the Women's Game.


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*Impossible came true!!*


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

I look forward to tomorrow's game.
If Japan loses, I eat takoyaki.


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

USA 3 - France 1

Sweden - Japan at Frankfurt with roof closed !


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

A Pacific Rim World Cup Final! Woo hoo! Let's go USA!


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Sweden played really poorly today...looked like they were the ones that had played extra time. Japan has a really interesting game to watch.

USA vs Japan...it should be nice :yes:


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

japanese001 said:


> I look forward to tomorrow's game.
> If Japan loses, I eat takoyaki.


I don't know what that is, but I'm glad you didn't have to eat it, GG Japan


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*Final*

17 July 2011 , 20:45

Japan : United States (Commerzbank-Arena, Frankfurt)


----------



## Kevin_01 (Apr 29, 2009)

Today, 18:00

France - Sweden for 3th


----------



## Cyganie (Oct 27, 2007)

Third place goes to Sweden after 2:1 victory against France. Deserved or not, the second Swedish goal never should have been allowed to happen as there should be goal-kick for France instead of the corner and a penalty for France was also denied. After the permanent discussions with the referee, the violent conduct and absolutely appropriate red card, I hope that Sweden won't qualify for the next big competitions. hno:

Arrrrrr, life is unfair... :bash:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

^^Well...unlucky you...they host the next Euro and they´re qualified for the Olympics.

Superb second goal from Sweden...what a beauty of a goal


----------



## Kevin_01 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you Les Bleues


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

The last one is just... magnific


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Amazing amazing event. Germany have outdone themselves once again.

Congratulations to Japan, a worthy winner.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

+1

Fifa already said after 2006 WC that germany will be forever a reserve country for all WC


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

japanese001 said:


> Notice the right shoulder.


oliver?


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

spirit of captain tsubasa :lol:

Now he can be proud!


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*See you again in Canada 2015*


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

The Cup in Germany will have a major effect on Canada. A stellar and high profile tournament as this one is bound to benefit Canada as far as interest is concerned. It has given the tournament a whole new level of prestige; well done Germany!


----------

